# How does FreeBSD handle this situation?



## rhinestone89 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am trying to install nagvis using its Nagvis installer but then upon installing, it prompts that mod_php is not found where in fact I have my mod_php5 module loaded on apache22.

My question now is that do i still need to load mod_php? I was thinking that perhaps there's no need for it thinking that freeBSd knows how to deal with this situation. Another thing, If I still need to load mod_php, how will do it? because as far I know, in apache22, there's no option for loading mod_php, only mod_php5.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2010)

The nagvis installer is probably looking in the wrong directories.


----------

